# My budgie is ill, please help.



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

My little budgie seems to be ill, the feathers around his eyes are gone. He seems dull and mostly sits around in one corner of his cage. I have had him for nearly 2 years now. The others in the cage have started irritating him now. He had loose stools for which I gave him oral medication. Around a month back the same thing had happened but he was back in good health within a week. He let’s me hold him easily and takes medicine by dropper as well.

Please help. :’(


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You need to take a budgie to an avian vet for proper diagnosis.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, he looks to have some sort of eye infection, perhaps. You should take him to the avian vet right away to ensure he can get well soon! :thumbup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry if this wasn’t the answer you’re looking for, but honestly, as mentioned above, your budgie needs to be seen in person by an avian vet who can properly diagnose and give the correct treatment. 

At this time, he needs to be in his own cage, so that the others will stop picking on him, and also that he won’t spread illness to others if he has something contagious, if it hasn’t happened already. 

Good luck. If you need us to help you locate an avian vet in your area, let us know. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

We do not have any good avian vet in our area. I stay near New Delhi, India. Please help if anyone knows any good vet.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I gave you a pm with some avian vet info and phone numbers. Please keep us posted and let us know how your little one is doing .


----------

